# Relocation package!



## DarylH05 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi guys! My names Daryl, I'm 23 and I'm looking to move out to Dubai in March. I've been out a few times this year and looked after the region from the UK with my job and office here. My boss is in the process of putting together my relocation package and my formal offer however as my time in Dubai has always been limited and I've spent most of my time there in the office I can never get an idea with cost of living. So I guess what I'm asking for is a general figure I can survive on and also any advice would be amazing!! Thank you!


----------



## saracen (Nov 23, 2014)

Lots of threads on there. Post what you're being offered and the lifestyle you are after and someone will very quickly let you know if feasible or not!


----------



## DarylH05 (Dec 9, 2014)

saracen said:


> Lots of threads on there. Post what you're being offered and the lifestyle you are after and someone will very quickly let you know if feasible or not!


 thank you! I should be finding out next week!


----------

